# 6 Ways To Properly Clean Dog Ears



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

You know how important it is to clean your Maltese's ears. We've put together some things to remember when cleaning your dog's ears.



> Not all dogs need to have their ears cleaned. But others, especially those with floppy ears, need it done on a regular basis. Here are some important tips about how to properly clean dog ears, as well as some things you should never do.
> 
> Never use Q-Tips to clean dog ears. Just like with human ears, Q-Tips tend to pack more junk down the ear canal then it does getting it out of there. Also, you should never use alcohol or hydrogen peroxide to clean dog ears as that can be irritating. At any point of the process, if your dog yelps in pain, stop immediately, as this could be the sign of an ear infection.
> 
> Use lots of liquid to dissolve the debris and wax build up in your dog’s ears. One way to do this is to fill the ear up with the ear cleaning solution, until it overflows a bit. Rub it in by massaging under the lower part of the ear and the ear fold with your hand. This motion will make a squishy sound. Do this for about 30 seconds.


To read all the tips, please visit PetGuide.com.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee has never had a problem with her ears. Once when we went to the vet she was telling me how to pull the hairs. I decided that since there was never a problem why try and fix something that is not broken. For us we leave the ears alone.


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

I so agree with you, I keep the hair cleaned out of Ariel's ears check then over really well and as long as they look clean and aren't bothering her I see no need to be put any thing in them. I do try though to be extra careful with them at bath time however.


----------

